# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  طلابات المانجا

## @Abu Ali@

طبعآ انشاء الله أقدر أحقق طلابات كل ماتريدوا بس عندي كم قانوان

لاتزيدد الطلابات عن 3 كل يومتحديد اسم الأنيمي الصحيحتحديد كم عدد الحلقات المانجا الذي يريدهبعض الطلابات لا أستطيع تلبية  إلا اذا كانت الترجمة إنجليزية

أتمنا منكم إلتزام بالقوانين



واتمنا تثبت الموضوع



أخوكم @abu ali@

----------

